
Physicists reverse time using quantum computer - daegloe
https://phys.org/news/2019-03-physicists-reverse-quantum
======
ChrisGranger
404 error. The URL should be:

[https://phys.org/news/2019-03-physicists-reverse-
quantum.htm...](https://phys.org/news/2019-03-physicists-reverse-quantum.html)

